# Mental Big turbo build at JBS (Disaster)



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I estimate that the car will produce about 550bhp and about 500 pound feet of torque (without nitrous) so possibly one of the fastest TTs in Ireland  . I intend this to be the build thread, so to give you all an idea what I have in mind and where the build is going I have compiled a list of the various mods and what not, so here goes. 

Reiger R-frame spoiler
JBS Twin scroll equal length manifold 
Hybrid Twin scroll Turbo (roller bearing)
Custom JBS Down pipe
Stainless charge pipe
Stainless intake pipe
Braided oil and water pipes
Turbo, downpipe and exhaust mani ceramic coated.
Osir chin spoiler
ABT two bar grill
Body colour headlight inserts
Clear corners
Carbon splitter + Steel stabilizers
Canards
TTDA Induction kit (full install with twin ram air feed)
Aero twins
Tinted rear lights + masks
Honeycomb rear valance
Laser interceptor parking sensor (amongst other things)
Cheetah sentinel
1kg ABC extinguisher

Aircon system gone
Ballast gone
Spare tyre gone
Rear seat delete kit (bespoke)
Braille light weight battery
Recaro PPs (solid black leather)
Light weight Breyton alloys
Car is 16 stone lighter now

Autoguage boost gauge
Liquid tt gauge
Aquamist gauge

Blueflame exhaust
Haldex blue pp
Good year eagle asymetricals

Gtt main strut
Gtt suspention caps
Gtt oil cap
Gtt water cap
Gtt gear stick
Gtt gear surround
Gtt front engine cover
Aluminium button surrounds
Chromed rocker cover
034 stainless coil cover (polished)
Polished APR intake mani
Polished R32 throttle body
APR 3" MAF housing (polished)
Bespoke rear strut (where back seats used to be)
Five point harness (with cam locks)
Black leather arm rest
Custom Pro-alloy FMIC with 70mm hard pipe setup (Forge FMIC for sale)
Decat (resonator retained)
Magnetic sump plug
Catch can (polished)
Vibratechnics engine mounts
Autotec fuel rail with integrated 4 bar pressure regulator

ARP head studs
Head gasket (big bore)
Phenolic gasket (intake mani)
Billet main bearing caps
Main bearing girdle (to stop the engine breaking up under it's own power)
Main bearing set (coated)
Supertec pistons 2L 83mm (Moly coated skirt and gold ceramic cap)
Rod bearings (coated)
Solid lifter set
2L billet Eurospec crank
Scat con rods
Genesis 750cc injectors
9:1 compression ratio retained
NGK platinum plugs
oil cooler

Forge dv06
Defcon 2 (soon to be replaced with the original MK1 control arms)
20mm spacers all round
K+W variant 2 coils
ECS adjustable tiebars
H+R ARB 25mm front 21 rear
Spec stage 3+ clutch + steel light weight fly wheel
Brembo GTs with yellow stuff stoppers

Large bore AGU head Ported by CNCheads (Big valve)
Supertec valves (oversize)
Supertec springs
Titanium retainers
Solid lifters

106 octane race fuel (always) 
Aquamist HF6 system (run on 100% methanol)
When in boost the engine will be eating 1 part methanol to four parts Fuel 
Twin Pro-alloy methanol tank in boot
Baffled sump (Pro-alloy)
Sump guard plate
No ICE (to heavy)
Custom code stage 3
Wizards of noz nitrous kit
Twin polished 11 lb noz bottles located where back seats used to be
Max extreme noz controller
Nitrous transducer
Pine scent green magic tree air freshener.

I have most likely missed out a few bits and bobs but that's most of it. Once I hear back from JBS with the pics and build plan I will fill you all in. If anyone has any questions just shoot and I will do my best to answer


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds like a mad build, you must have seen Steve and Lego posting recently about the delays they were having, 8 months though - friggin hell thats unbelievable.

PM me with a price for your FMIC, I may be interested but I am bargain hunting here


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I picked mine up from Jabba last week and am well chuffed with it!! :wink: , as I didnt want a paddle clutch its an every day driver 450bhp and tweaked to under 400lb/ft so yours will be mental !!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol Sounds Epic mate.

I thought this was the mother of all for sale threads first and got overly excited lol 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that sounds about as hardcore as you can possibly get, I can't wait to see some pics but it sounds like we might be waiting some time if history repeats itself 

I hope it all goes well and you get it back soon

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

The car has been there for nearly eight months. 

you must be mad. :?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Cant wait to race ya !!!

LEGO :lol:


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG... And I thought LEON's Car was going to be mental!  
I'm going to want to call in when you get it back  It makes my soon to be 330bhp sound paltry


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

In fairness to JBS not all of the delay is there fault, for example they very kindly agreed to take the car about a month sooner than suited them and we had to wait for a while for some of the Eurospec stuff to come from the states but to say that I am eager to get it back is the understatement of the year.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> Cant wait to race ya !!!
> 
> LEGO :lol:


You're on Simon. :twisted: It will probably end up wrapped around a lamp post in Chesterfield five minutes after I collect it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

ttnoir said:


> OMG... And I thought LEON's Car was going to be mental!
> I'm going to want to call in when you get it back  It makes my soon to be 330bhp sound paltry


Welcome any time Jamall.


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

will be watching this thread sounds metal ,


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Cant wait to see the finished product! That is an impressive list of mods you have!


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

acmurray said:


> ttnoir said:
> 
> 
> > OMG... And I thought LEON's Car was going to be mental!
> ...


..... or even, Carlos....


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

ttnoir said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > ttnoir said:
> ...


Yes, you're welcome too Carlos.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Am there on Saturday for a service and an MOT so will have a nosey! Glad you are finally getting it done! Only thing I regret about mine is not going 1.9 or 2.0 when I had my engine rebuilt, if I had known how relatively cheap it was (I say that relative to having it bored when not rebuilding it anyway!) then I would have gone that route when having mine done!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

elrao said:


> Am there on Saturday for a service and an MOT so will have a nosey! Glad you are finally getting it done! Only thing I regret about mine is not going 1.9 or 2.0 when I had my engine rebuilt, if I had known how relatively cheap it was (I say that relative to having it bored when not rebuilding it anyway!) then I would have gone that route when having mine done!


Hey,elrao

Longtime no hear.

How is your car running now days?

LEGO


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

lego man said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Am there on Saturday for a service and an MOT so will have a nosey! Glad you are finally getting it done! Only thing I regret about mine is not going 1.9 or 2.0 when I had my engine rebuilt, if I had known how relatively cheap it was (I say that relative to having it bored when not rebuilding it anyway!) then I would have gone that route when having mine done!
> ...


Dont know - never get a chance to drive the bloody thing!

Runs fine, no problems since I got it backed from having the exhaust fixed and the engine mounts fitted.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Aaron,

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you last week, it did not help with Kev having a week off work and Nino not being here for the past 2 weeks.

But never the less I have sent you some updates on time scales and some pictures of the engine getting built!

I guess it did not help with 034 Motorsport not sending all the correct bits till only a few weeks ago! Pain! But, never the less we are cracking away with it.

As said I will keep you updated with the build and continue to send you pictures of how it is progressing  Kev is currently fitting the NOS and injectors in the inlet manifold while its all off.

Mike


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

JBS Sales said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Sorry about the delay in getting back to you last week, it did not help with Kev having a week off work and Nino not being here for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Cool 

The engine looks like a piece of art with all the chrome.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you post some pictures up dude ??

Sounds great.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> Can you post some pictures up dude ??
> 
> Sounds great.


Here you go. 


















I also got a chrome coil pack cover so the packs won't be visible when there in.


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

BLING BLING....PIMP MY ENGINE..LOL


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You've gone and done it now Mr Murray!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Check that out !!

50 cent eat your heart out !!

Looks mint

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

acmurray said:


> I also got a chrome coil pack cover so the packs won't be visible when there in.


bloody hell


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

This is the first time that I have figured out how to post pictures so I will have a rummage for some more of the various bits of bling that I have collected over the last three years and see if I can't stick them up.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

acmurray said:


> This is the first time that I have figured out how to post pictures so I will have a rummage for some more of the various bits of bling that I have collected over the last three years and see if I can't stick them up.


cool,see if you can make them bigger! btw what turbo set up/engine have they fitted?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

caney said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time that I have figured out how to post pictures so I will have a rummage for some more of the various bits of bling that I have collected over the last three years and see if I can't stick them up.
> ...


The engine is bored out and stroked to just over 2L with a ported and fllowed AGU head. The turbo was a twin scroll Forced performance red which has been modified with roller bairings and some other details I'm not sure of.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is some more bling. Sunglasses required 8)


























I actually blinged up the MAF housing myself, took me about three days to do it but well chuffed with the result. It was a rough cast which had been powder coated black when I got it off Silversea.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

excellent 

You have really rised the bar now...  

LEGO


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

acmurray said:


> The engine is bored out and stroked to just over 2L with a ported and fllowed AGU head. The turbo was a twin scroll Forced performance red which has been modified with roller bairings and some other details I'm not sure of.


i think this project could turn out to be the most complete TT on here :mrgreen:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Cant wait to see this in the flesh!! :wink:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Here you go Steve, bigger pictures.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Balls,  Don't seem to be able to make them big.


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Make sure you have a decent oil supply to the fp red they have a tendancy to die under heavy boost.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Make sure you have a decent oil supply to the fp red they have a tendancy to die under heavy boost.


My Green Spec copy blow under heavy load :roll: :roll: :roll:

was a copy though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Hold on you told me it wasn't anything like a green! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Hold on you told me it wasn't anything like a green! :wink:


thats why I stated

"was a copt though" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

durrrrr!


----------



## RyTune (May 25, 2009)

Did you have the turbine changed aswell or just a 20G SL2 comp wheel?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

RyTune said:


> Did you have the turbine changed aswell or just a 20G SL2 comp wheel?


Ask me one on sport !


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I thought I might stick up a shot of the FMIC that is being fabricated for my car. This IC was developed by Pro-alloy in conjunction with Jabba for their very big turbos. If I'm not mistaken the TT that was used as the test car was Sam's. Basically this IC is for cars which produce over 400 bhp and all the piping is 70mm aluminum which cuts out the lag that silicone hosing can cause. If you compare this IC to the Forge one you will see that it is more than twice the size which should result in charge temps not far off ambient.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

acmurray said:


> I thought I might stick up a shot of the FMIC that is being fabricated for my car. This IC was developed by Pro-alloy in conjunction with Jabba for their very big turbos. If I'm not mistaken the TT that was used as the test car was Sam's. Basically this IC is for cars which produce over 400 bhp and all the piping is 70mm aluminum which cuts out the lag that silicone hosing can cause. If you compare this IC to the Forge one you will see that it is more than twice the size which should result in charge temps not far off ambient.


That looks really good, but does the extra height not restrict airflow to the radiator?
Surely at some point it becomes counter productive?

Matt


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Bloody hell Aaron :twisted:

Impressive to say the least [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Cant wait to see some pics of this engine bay...!


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt B said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I might stick up a shot of the FMIC that is being fabricated for my car. This IC was developed by Pro-alloy in conjunction with Jabba for their very big turbos. If I'm not mistaken the TT that was used as the test car was Sam's. Basically this IC is for cars which produce over 400 bhp and all the piping is 70mm aluminum which cuts out the lag that silicone hosing can cause. If you compare this IC to the Forge one you will see that it is more than twice the size which should result in charge temps not far off ambient.
> ...


Good point. Yes a FMIC has some affect on the temperature and air speed through the rad but I have taken out the really fine aircon rad which is much more of an impediment to the flow of air. Probably I will put in some ventilation grilles in the bonnet at some time in the future to increase air flow further or perhaps a mister but as the aircon rad is much more of a blocker than the IC I'm not worried. I'm pretty sure that this massive IC will mean that the aliens will have to be turfed though.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

pinotattt said:


> Bloody hell Aaron :twisted:
> 
> Impressive to say the least [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hey Michael, Will be over your way next Summer. Must give you a shout if you are there.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Arron,

Very nice, dont forget to ask for discount if we buy 2 off.

LEGO


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Make that 3!! I'm in need of 1 aswell :lol:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

acmurray said:


> pinotattt said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell Aaron :twisted:
> ...


Hi Aaron,

I've heard that on big turbo applications the a/c compressor packs up regularly :!: Is there an uprated compressor or can the bearings be uprated to withstand the load :?:

Quiz from Malta as usual :wink:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

pinotattt said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > pinotattt said:
> ...


I've not herd that before. I do know of an M3 which has a turbo the size of my head and still has working A/C which is quite a feat. The AC compressor is right in the location where you need to plumb the turbo on an M. Other than for stearic reasons like that I don't know why there would be a issue with BTs and aircon. Basically the AC is a completely different system than the turbo and engine, in fact the only connection is that the compressor takes it's power from the ancillary belt when activated. As my compressor is also ripped out It will not be an issue for me. I managed this by getting an ancillary belt from a non AC 1.8T and swapping it over it over.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

TTKING said:


> Make that 3!! I'm in need of 1 aswell :lol:


I will find out what they can do for us lads.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

A few more pics.


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks so cool! I need me some of those!


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

no news about your engine from jbs?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

contiman said:


> no news about your engine from jbs?


Will have some more news tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

acmurray said:


> A few more pics.


That's sooooooooooooooo fu***ng cool. lol


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hark said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > A few more pics.
> ...


Cheers  Glad to see me and Leedo aren't the only ones that likes it. Looks a bit rough now but will tidy up nicely once I build a delete kit to fit around the bottles and give them a bit of a pollish.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I love it mate. Could never afford the money or time to do this myself, but I think it looks fantastic. When is the 'due' date or is it a work in progress?

I really want NOS. lol


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hark said:


> I love it mate. Could never afford the money or time to do this myself, but I think it looks fantastic. When is the 'due' date or is it a work in progress?
> 
> I really want NOS. lol


Work in progress :roll: 
With regard to the noz though it may be cheaper than you think, £600 is all it costs to set up the TT if you do the install yourself which is really not that hard.
http://www.noswizard.com/product_desc.php?id=58


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I talked to Steve Cane about it actually as a cheaper alternative for more power to only use on occasion, rather than £3-4k on an ihi which I don't have tbh.

My main concern was the damage it could do and therefore the reliability. I imagined it was a quick route to needing an engine rebuild lol


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

still no news from jbs?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

any more pictures on your build ?

Looking very trick when I last saw the mounted nos bottles at JBS.

What percentage shot of Nos will you be running??


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Simon,
The noz is only for spool up, and not top end power. As regards the amount of noz I'm not sure. I'm using a controller so the quantity of noz will vary. It should be very interesting to see how the relatively small FP red responds to the noz, I suspect that it will spool in a heart beat as the twin scroll will be quick to spool any way even without the noz. :twisted: 
JBS told me two weeks ago that the car would be ready in a month. But who knows :roll: . 
Hopefully I will have more shots of the build soon. 
James has decided to install a turbo speed sensor which will make tuning easier.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

acmurray said:


> James has decided to install a turbo speed sensor which will make tuning easier.


A what?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

caney said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > James has decided to install a turbo speed sensor which will make tuning easier.
> ...


I think he means one of these:










Sounds a good safety device. How long does the magnetic sensor last in the heat though?


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

I have got to see this car when it's done - I'm out in Malahide all the time to visit my folks so I'd love to drop out your way and have a gander. Maybe seeing this in the flesh would convince me to hand over some cash for your backdraft kit :wink:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

John-H said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray said:
> ...


As usual John you are spot on. Your question regarding the magnet is causing me concern though as as you well know heat demagnetises rare earth magnets (usually they go at 180 deg C). Even though the magnet is in the shaft on the cold side It is likely that it is going to get very hot.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

sean.ui said:


> I have got to see this car when it's done - I'm out in Malahide all the time to visit my folks so I'd love to drop out your way and have a gander. Maybe seeing this in the flesh would convince me to hand over some cash for your backdraft kit :wink:


Any time Sean.  I have taken a deposit on the kit though so hopefully it is gone. I'm only ten minutes up the road from Malahide.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Arron,

From looking the photo of the kit, it look like there is a proximity sensor that will be fitted to the 
turbo housing.

If so, this type of sensor will detect metal and will not require a magnet. If this is correct, it will need to see a 
change in state when the shaft is rotated 360 degrees. This can be done by machining a a dimple out of the shaft or
by putting something on the shaft.

Then has the shaft rotates, the PX sensor (proximity sensor) will detect a pulse counting back to the gauge.
(frequency)

If i am somewhere correct, could this in balance the turbo?

I will have a look in more detail tomorrow. Looks a great idea and handy for tuners.

Plus drilling a 6-10mm hole in the turbo housing, does this void the warranty?

LEGO


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I believe they work the same as the ABS wheel sensor with a magnet that has its field disturbed every time a turbine blade passes which is in turn picked up on a coil. I had presumed the electronics would just divide the number of pulses by the number of turbine blades to count revolutions. Cutting notches in a turbine blade or shaft would be asking for trouble I think. I've seen another one that uses an RF probe and one that sits on the turbo housing without needing a hole drilling but it's a bit new and pricey.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi John, how things?

I wasn't completely wrong. I am only going on the kit that Arron posted. 
Its a px sensor that is used, which sensors metal for a trigger state change.
(we the same type of sensor on our machines that we build)
I was going to wait till tomorrow, until you posted so I had to look into it.

The housing does need machining for the installation of the PX sensor, and
for the sensor to trigger requires ether a flattened part of the shaft, turbine blades
or a single magnet to be mounted. Then you setup the gauge to suit your installation. (dip switches)

This is quoted from the manual.

Set the gauge for your particular compressor wheel. There are 4 dip-switches on the back of the gauge. Set the switches to the correct number of compressor blades based on figure 11 below. (If you desire to use the sensor to pick up a single magnet or machined flat on a shaft, choose 1 blade, or 2 blades if there are 2 magnets or flats, etc.). See figure 10 for example setting for 12 blades. Disregard the "8-6-4" above the dip switches

Again, its very interesting for reasons below:-

a) Warranty on the turbo unit due to the drilling / machining required ? 
b) If a magnet was fitted, would this put the turbo out of balance ?

LEGO

PS see the full manual here 
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbo...peed_Sensor_Kit_Installation_Instructions.pdf


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmm, Food for thought guys. [smiley=huh2.gif] I'll give Jimbo a call tomorrow and see what the plan is.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

HI Guy's

More info here : http://owendevelopments.com/products/pr ... 7&subId=-1

JBS are now the Official VAG distributor for all Owen Developments products , equally Owen developments now supply JBS turbo kits and manifolds. Also soon to become a Custom-Code Main Agent.

Both companies are working together to produce the best possible turbo's and hardware / software available.

One project already in the Development stage is a Tial Vband external wastegate top mount setup , with Trick comp wheels etc. The main objective is to create a 400bhp fast spool setup that incorporates the latest turbo housing technology from Tial . This kit is aimed specifically at the 225 based 1.8T , more info soon.

Many thanks

James JBS


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

Not really a helpful post on this thread!! :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> Not really a helpful post on this thread!! :wink:


it's called advertising mate :wink:


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> AAron is not even having an owens turbo fitted , WTF . just a pointless advert


No but he is having a Owens speed sensor fitted !! and also a Owen / FP hybrid comp wheel.
So not really so pointless is it.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> JBS Sales said:
> 
> 
> > G12MO X said:
> ...


Hi

Owens are a distributor for FP , so they have no issues working on the JBS twinscroll turbo's.

All the modifications then become Owens approved and covered under there warranty and become exclusive to JBS


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi James,i didn't realise owens dealt with forced performance?i know they had dealings with blouch turbo.i wish i'd gone full garrett gt30 like Tims set up instead of pissing around with hybrid stuff :?


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

caney said:


> hi James,i didn't realise owens dealt with forced performance?i know they had dealings with blouch turbo.i wish i'd gone full garrett gt30 like Tims set up instead of pissing around with hybrid stuff :?


Hi Steve

I have been spending allot of time recently on the phone with lee from Owens (owner)

They seem to be a very capable company , and with the new JBS , C-C Owens ties thing can only get better 

I think it about time you gave in and let me map your car for you.

What's the worse that can happen , I fail to do what I say I can , and you get to take the piss out me some more :lol:

I'm sure you will be very surprised just how different your hardware will feel when im done..


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

JBS Sales said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > hi James,i didn't realise owens dealt with forced performance?i know they had dealings with blouch turbo.i wish i'd gone full garrett gt30 like Tims set up instead of pissing around with hybrid stuff :?
> ...


Can't argue with tha offer, well done JBS I like it


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

JBS Sales said:


> All the modifications then become Owens approved and covered under there warranty and become exclusive to JBS


Owens warranty???, I had nothing but a bad experience with them and warranty!!, blamed mapping on the car for running too much boost when it was running a base map!!, it was a joke and I was £400 worse off for the pleasure! 

We'll see how this one runs!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

JBS Sales said:


> Hi Steve
> I think it about time you gave in and let me map your car for you.


Now that I would like to see!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> JBS Sales said:
> 
> 
> > All the modifications then become Owens approved and covered under there warranty and become exclusive to JBS
> ...


what happened to the turbo mate?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

lego man said:


> Hi John, how things?
> 
> I wasn't completely wrong. I am only going on the kit that Arron posted.
> Its a px sensor that is used, which sensors metal for a trigger state change.
> ...


Fine thanks  . Sorry I only just saw your post - have email notifications stopped? :?

Seems to be a few options there for triggering. With the speeds of the turbo I'd be wary of anything that might unbalance it. It depends how much though and the nearer to the centre any machining the better.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

caney said:


> what happened to the turbo mate?


The last one Steve on the BD kit! :wink: , sent it to be checked over and they charged me £400 for the pleasure! :?

My car is running really well !, Jabba seem to have done a spanking job!! :wink:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Leon..U hit the nail right on the head!! I heard nothing but good things about jabbasport, The've been around for some time now so i guess they know what there doing, always willing to help and give good advice seems like they have good customer service!! Which is vital when spending alot of money on big turbo kit...Its a no brainer to where i'm going for mine!! :lol:

Cheers Neil


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

TTKING said:


> Leon..U hit the nail right on the head!! I heard nothing but good things about jabbasport, The've been around for some time now so i guess they know what there doing, always willing to help and give good advice seems like they have good customer service!! Which is vital when spending alot of money on big turbo kit...Its a no brainer to where i'm going for mine!! :lol:
> 
> Cheers Neil


Neil, If I had to do it all again I would go straight to Jabba without a second thought!!, I've had to hold my tonuge a few times on here as I have followed threads about BT kits, mapping etc as there is no talking to some people! :wink:

As I say I've put over 4k miles on the TT now and its running approx 450bhp without a hitch and I dont drive it easy! lol, long may it continue!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Leon

are you going on Tuesday still? I have to see this beast ;-)

Charlie


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Car still at JBS :x Unable to give me any idea when it will be ready :x


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Will it be ready for gti inters 2010??

Lego


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

acmurray said:


> Car still at JBS :evil: JBS unable to give me any idea when it will be ready :x


i guess you're not happy then!


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

lego u crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: inters 2010


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TTKING said:


> lego u crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: inters 2010


Stranger things have happened!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

TTKING said:


> lego u crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: inters 2010


ok then, I will be more realistic GTI Inters 2011 !


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

With friends like these :roll:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

caney said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Car still at JBS :evil: JBS unable to give me any idea when it will be ready :x
> ...


Yes Steve, you could say that. I really didn't want to have to post what I am about to say but I feel that I don't really have any other way to get JBS to focus on my car and get the job done as my emails and phone calls are not having the desired effect. As some of you may know my car has been with JBS since the beginning of January for a build that should have taken just three weeks. In fairness to JBS they took the car a couple of weeks early as I was buying another car in the UK and it suited me to drive one over and then drive the other back. Also the build has become a lot more complicated than first planned which meant that various parts from around the world have had to be ordered which meant more delays but at nearly one year I am starting to feel foolish. 
I have asked for a build schedule many times over the last few months but to no avail. When I last asked for a schedule I was told by the service manager that they cannot give me a build plan until they get my turbo back from the company which is fitting a turbo speed sensor, the turbo was sent to them over a month ago. When I asked when they would get the turbo back I was told that they did not know as Owens cannot or will not let them know. As someone who deals with many vendors in my work I do not find this situation acceptable.
Really I feel that JBS should be pulling out all the stops to get my car back to me in good working order, properly mapped and soon, but unfortunatly I get the distinct feeling that my car is not a priority. Building a complex car like mine is a complicated project and requires competent management to make sure that all the parts come together in a correct and timely fashion but when a customer is separated from his car for nearly a year I believe that something has gone wrong.
I hope that this post will have the desired effect and stimulate the JBS team to focus on my car as I believe that it has the potential to be a very special TT.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

pinotattt said:


> With friends like these :roll:


This can also be described as Banter!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> You know what i would do mate :? This is now getting silly :?


Jabba Jabba Jabba!!!!!

Oi Oi Oi!!!!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Hang in there Aaron, I know the management isn't always the best but the results should be worth it!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Would JBS care to explain why they feel the need to fit a speed sensor after doing numerous big turbo conversions without using one?IIRC Aaron yours is a 2 litre conversion with a 500bhp capable turbo+nitrous?Is this somehow pushing the boundaries for a company that claim to be world leaders in what they do :wink: !Would it not be in JBS interest to get the car finished,get paid and in return have one very happy customer?
V-SPURS,LEGOMAN,ELRAO to name a few have all aired their frustrations at some point when using JBS so you're not alone mate.i guess they're victims of their own success maybe?


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Aaron,

Could you please call us when you have time?

I understand how frustrating it is for you not having the car back and waiting until is it done, to be fair I am feeling the same I cannot wait to see it done! I think it is going to be a real screamer!

But at the moment as I personally am asking for an update on parts from our suppliers on a daily basis it is also getting EXTREMELY frustrating for me as I cannot give you the time scale you want. Purely because I cannot get one from our suppliers.

We also feel that some of your words are a little unfair due to time scale as you know from your purchase from 034 Motorsport that parts did not show in time and the order was also sent incorrect/damaged/missing. This also goes for the time, making decisions to what you are going to have fitted to the car.

Again, as you are aware we had been waiting for the clutch to come in from Southbend for 2 weeks, of which they sent an incorrect clutch for a 5 speed diesel. We then have to wait a further week to have the correct clutch sent to us. Keeping in mind this decision for the new clutch was made a day or so before I ordered the clutch.

As you are aware we wanted to have the turbo and clutch on the engine with gearbox before we fitted the engine back in to the car. As we speak we have a technician now working on your car as we just cannot wait any longer for the turbo to show.

Since then the engine is back in the car, the NOS is plumed up to each jet at currently fitting the oil cooler kit. Which then leads to another problem (which I have just been told) they have sent an incorrect fitting kit for the sandwich plate.

Posting up on here is not going to speed anything up, I hate to say this as it just sounds like I am laying blame but, it is out of our hands. But we have decided in the mean time to try our very best to progress with the car the best we can without the parts that we need.

I hope this explains a few things. Aaron please feel free to give me a call at anytime.

Mike


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey mike, how's it going! Long time no see.

Quick question far ya!

How many weeks are they in a year??

Lego


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Simon,

Why do you ask?

Mike


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JBS Sales said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> Mike


i'd stay off here if i were you mate :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JBS Sales said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Could you please call us when you have time?
> 
> ...


having been in this position myself i can sort of understand what you're saying but it doesn't make great reading for any potential customers does it?


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Caney,

I know what you are saying but there is not a great deal that we can do at the moment other than push suppliers for answers and the correct parts.

But, never the less I will keep pushing! Hope that I have some answers soon!

Mike


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

The build is moving again, Yippee   
Here are some shots of the FMIC, Braille battery, and NOZ stealth install (under the inlet mani).


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

11 months. I have no idea how you feel mate, really hope it's done soon.

Out of interest what are you driving while the beast sits in the workshop?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would be going mental ELEVEN MONTHS to build a car BUT then how was clives there for?

Wasn't that a similar build as well?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know all the details but Clive's car had a cracked block didn't it? Whatever goes wrong it's always best to keep communications open privately and avoid at all costs any arguments on a public forum as that has too many negative consequences.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

whos idea was it to go direct port especially as you're only using it as antilag?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

John-H said:


> I don't know all the details but Clive's car had a cracked block didn't it? Whatever goes wrong it's always best to keep communications open privately and avoid at all costs any arguments on a public forum as that has too many negative consequences.


people let frustrations and emotions get the better of them especially when doing extreme builds such as these!i can't wait to see what Aarons gonna do when the inevitable teething problems occur as this will be a high maintenance car.Ireland to Chesterfield [smiley=juggle.gif] I can hear it now "just pop it back mate" :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I was thinking the same :-/ that is proper hardcore


hi mate sorry i missed your call,family duties during the day only :wink: call you in the week :-*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> No prob mate ! Let me know about Christmas drink


yes will do it's looking like the 12th now?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

any updates mate


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Will it be ready for the gti inters ?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

caney said:


> any updates mate


Another 3 to 4 weeks, it's like groundhog day. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

acmurray said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > any updates mate
> ...


Fingers crossed for you mate, I bet you cant wait. Although I and others have been there and I just hope that it is just only "another 3 to 4 weeks"

Are you coming over in 3 - 4 weeks time to collect? if so I will arrange for the night out for when your over !

Glad to see that you got your Defi Gauges sorted.

LEGO


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw this car today....

You need to get that dent fixed in your drivers door


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Fred said:


> Saw this car today....
> 
> You need to get that dent fixed in your drivers door


You have no idea how that dent makes my blood boil [smiley=bomb.gif] 
It is tiny and can only be seen in the correct light but even though it still makes me absolutely seethe with rage when I catch sight of it.
It is there because some old dear in a 1985 Daihatsu charade shit box let her door fly open and bust into my beloved TT.
I heard the bang from 50 feat away and it set off the alarm but she would not admit any responsibility even though my paint was on her car and vice verse. The worst damage is actually to the sill about 3 inches long, a quarter deep and right down to the metal. I have bought a set of paintless dent removal tools to fix it and a set of Reiger R-frame side skirts to cover the sills, so I guess that some good has come out of it. It is funny how I can deal with any damage that I have done myself but if it is caused by someone else's stupidity it is a very different matter.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Thanks for the help with the gauges Simon and look forward to meeting up when it is time to skip across the pond to collect. Remember my invite to you and Sam for an Indian? The first things I usually do when I come over to England Is source a slab or two of ginger beer, a few bottles of Daddies ketchup and a few packs of Maynard's midget gems and after that get an Indian. :roll:


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

no news from jbs?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

> a set of Reiger R-frame side skirts to cover the sills,


When you fit them get soemone to make a couple of brackets up to support them. They flex and the fixings they come with are pap.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Common JBS any news?!

This is getting a little silly! Don't you think?

Lego


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Common JBS any news?!
> 
> This is getting a little silly! Don't you think?
> 
> Lego


There is a post from August when it said the car had been there 8 months. Is that correct?

So 14 months without his car? Seriously?

I don't get it. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Common JBS any news?!
> ...


Any big turbo build is going to take a while, and he is throwing quite a bit at it, but yes its been far too long! You could have re-built the whole car in that time!



I feel very sorry for Aaron!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree Steve,

Projects can take sometime, but you would of thought JBS would of had
plenty of practice by now!

14 months is a long long time, after all it's only a engine rebuild, with a large turbo mounted on
a manifold with nos!

I am curious to see why !?

Hope all is well your side Arron.

Lego


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

lego man said:


> I agree Steve,
> 
> Projects can take sometime, but you would of thought JBS would of had
> plenty of practice by now!
> ...


14 MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thats a joke, there's only so many times they can blame suppliers for sending the wrong parts
Jbs claim there the best at what they do so why is it taking so long??? seems to me they aint got a clue.....I really hope you get your car back soon Aaron

Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Arron

Hope all is well over there in ireland. Weather is pants here.

Have you broke your new engine in yet?

Lego


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

lego man said:


> Hi Arron
> 
> Hope all is well over there in ireland. Weather is pants here.
> 
> ...


Hey Simon. No not yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] James tells me that it will be ready in max three weeks. So I hope that that will be the case. I am getting picks of the build on an almost daily basis and I like what I see. will keep you updated on what happens.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I bet you'll be sad to see the courtesy car go Mr Murray? :wink: Keep us posted


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

No way ! Another three week... That will be a month then.
It's not the first, second or even third time this has happened to 
someone ( including myself )

I think we all know our views on this company, but look on the bright side
you now hold the record for the " longest time to complete a big turbo 
build"

Hopefully it will get sorted.

Just hope they pay more attention to detail to yours than they did to my TT because Ireland is 
along way from Chesterfield and the way the addressed my car was a 
complete joke.

Hope all is well

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Arron

Are you still comming over our way this weekend ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

even if your car makes 700bhp i'm sorry but i won't be impressed!the time this has taken is an absolute joke!maybe jbs can enlighten us as to why :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Regardless of the work being done, I wonder how much the car has depreciated in that time?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

I take it your not comming over then Arron. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> I take it your not comming over then Arron. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


i bet he's glad he started this build thread now :lol:


----------



## TPlink (Apr 27, 2010)

acmurray,

Maybe you should read and post your views on this post below. 
http://www.clik2complaints.co.uk/mo...ic_id=2087&forum=8&post_id=7921#forumpost7921

Your are not the only one.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps if Norris Mcwitter was still alive this could have made the Guiness Book of Records for the longest Build in History


----------



## TPlink (Apr 27, 2010)

G12MO X said:


> TPlink said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray,
> ...


There is more going off behind closed doors than meets the eye.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

AAron any news??


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Mmmmm, where do I begin :roll: 
Yes, the build has taken way longer than I had originally hoped but in fairness to JBS it is not exactly a simple build, in reality it is probably one of the most complex builds they have ever done. My last turbo conversion took two days but it was a fairly simple off the shelf job so you can't really compare. I am actually glad that the build wasn't completed in three weeks like was originally planned. If that had happened I would have a nice car alright but nothing in comparison to what I'm going to have next week.There were serious delays that were out of the hands of JBS like suppliers sending the wrong parts and parts that needed to be reworked once they arrived so that they would fit. 
As from today the car just has to be run in and mapped so as far as I'm concerned the proof of the pudding will be in the eating.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

With plenty of custard I hope. Sounds like it's finally going to happen then  . Don't eat it all at once. :wink:


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Aaron

We are all itching to see how well ur car goes.. I hope it's everything JBS promised it would be as they have taken forever to complete it!!

Cheers Neil


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm sure Aaron will update us all in due course :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> i'm sure Aaron will update us all in due course :roll:


tick tock zzz :?


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

no news?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

The situation at the moment is that I have taken the car off JBS to run in the engine and clutch. All the hardware has been completed and it is due back the Saturday after next for a week of final tuning. Believe me nobody wants to see this car up and running properly more than me so I guess I will just have to give James the opportunity to do his thing and get it mapped to an acceptable standard.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

lego man said:


> Will it be ready for the gti inters ?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> They must be pulling all the stops out to have it on the stand for GTI 8)


I really hope so, the car looks good, but for me looks are a distant second to performance.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Just thought that I would give you guys an update on my TT. 
This is a very brief run down on where I am.
I traveled over to Chesterfield a month ago to pick up my finished car from JBS after a year and a half, over 10 grand in parts and over £22000 of my hard earned money.
On receipt of the car I discovered that the car was far from finished with the nitrous and alcohol injection not commissioned among other things. The worst thing at the time was that the car was not mapped as James had had serious problems trying. At this point James recommended that I take the car back to Ireland with a map that could not produce boost, to run it in and bring it back in 2 weeks. 
When I had two experts look at the turbo they both separately diagnosed a fundamental mis-specked turbo which would always surge uncontrollably. 
After leaving JBS i discovered that the petrol tank had been drilled which allowed large amounts of petrol to leak, I had no brakes if the car was not in total vacuum, noz pipes leaking into car, strut brace bracket chopped, exhaust manifold is to close to the brake and clutch lines causing the fluid to boil, exhaust manifold is to close to the inlet pipe causing various problems such as the silicone charge pipe connector being burnt through. 
After 300 miles while traveling at approx. 15 MPH with no boost No.4 con-rod burst through the block destroying the engine and leaving me with no brakes. Luckily I was on a busy main street so my speed was very low enabling me to use the hand brake, had I been going any faster I may have been killed.
On contacting JBS I was told that as the Scat con rod (yes the exact same rods that Mark Gun uses in his Corrado) had failed it is my fault as I supplied it, even though I insisted that they check it out before it was purchased.
So the basically JBS expect me to pay for a new engine.
I should also mention that JBS had to rebuild the engine a few weeks before at my expense after they started the engine and allowed the piston on cylinder #4 to strike the oil squirter (they never replaced the rod).
I would be interested to hear what you guys think on the matter, in particular my position from a legal standpoint.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

acmurray said:


> Just thought that I would give you guys an update on my TT.
> This is a very brief run down on where I am.
> I traveled over to Chesterfield a month ago to pick up my finished car from JBS after a year and a half, over 10 grand in parts and over £22000 of my hard earned money.
> On receipt of the car I discovered that the car was far from finished with the nitrous and alcohol injection not commissioned among other things. The worst thing at the time was that the car was not mapped as James had had serious problems trying. At this point James recommended that I take the car back to Ireland with a map that could not produce boost, to run it in and bring it back in 2 weeks.
> ...


Holy Crap, I am no legal expert but I would say they have demonstrated a total disregard for the Health and Safety of you and the general public. You could quite easily argue that they let you have the car in this condition in the knowledge that this engine failure would be likely to happen and that they were hoping this would cover their shoddy workmanship. The previous incident with cylinder no.4 just adds weight to the argument.

Really sorry to hear this story, I hope that you get something sorted.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Based on what you've just said I cant see how this company can possibly carry on trading - is that right 18months? 
They failed with major consequences almost as if they did nothing until the end and rushed everything. They cant possibly have roadtested it. When company's like this use the modifying get out clause they shouldn't be in business.
In my view a car that has been built to the degree of your build should be assembled to a higher level of quality than standard not just for safety but for longevity - usual motorsport practice and preparation.
They havent sold to you goods that are fit for purpose and if something the've fitted as proffessionals is mis matched then they have failed.
Cant see how anyone on this forum would ever use them
Hope you get some positive response from them as thats the only way they can save their reputation - if it's good enough to save that is!!!!!
Cheers Graham


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Interesting. Complicated from a legal perspective to be honest. I would have to see the original documents and contracts (assuming any were agreed and signed) prior to the work. If you want to PM me with some details I shall be happy to give some brief advice from a legal perspective.

Dan


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

acmurray said:


> Just thought that I would give you guys an update on my TT.
> This is a very brief run down on where I am.
> I traveled over to Chesterfield a month ago to pick up my finished car from JBS after a year and a half, over 10 grand in parts and over £22000 of my hard earned money.
> On receipt of the car I discovered that the car was far from finished with the nitrous and alcohol injection not commissioned among other things. The worst thing at the time was that the car was not mapped as James had had serious problems trying. At this point James recommended that I take the car back to Ireland with a map that could not produce boost, to run it in and bring it back in 2 weeks.
> ...


That's just ridiculous, what a ridiculously unprofessional job they did. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Not a good story at all.

Not sure what the legal issues are but it looks as if they coerced you in to driving a car that was not in a roadworthy condition If you had been stopped or had an accident not sure you would be covered.

Kevin


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Really feel for you mate. Sorry to hear your woes.  
Was really looking forward to seeing your car finished.
All I can say is the work done was not fit for purpose, I really don't see how they can excuse such poor workmanship!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

That does not sound good at all pal, i dont like the sound of jbs.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Legaly I have no idea, and doubt you will get far as I dont imagine you have any signed paper work. I also do not know why anyone would ever use them with all these horror stories  You arnt the 1st and doubt you will be the last. Timo TT seems happy with them tho :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to read this Aaron. I do hope that you get this sorted and not at your expense. With the engine running no boost and such low power I can't see how you could put a rod through the block without a failure somewhere (poor fitting) or something getting into the cylinder that shouldn't have been there (seen rods through engines due to water ingestion). I can't imagine that the actual rod, or one of the bolts would fail so spectcularly under relatively low stress scenario you describe.

I hope you get it sorted, however I fear you may have a long legal battle ahead of you.

A friend of mine did have a brand new 1.8T engine that he bought for a camper conversion but no longer needs, not sure what code it is, but I can see if he still has it and what he wants for it. From what he told me it is a 0 mile engine.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I cant believe this story, I cant see how they can strip you of £20,000.00 and then say its your fault due to a component you supplied, if it was not right why did they fit it, surely somewhere in that £20,000.00 there was some amount of professional advice. WTF :x . I can feel my self getting angry just thinking about it and its not my car. I realy feel for you mate, hope you get it sorted.

Do they really know what there doing :?

steve


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

JBS= complete and utter disaster

How they have the nerve to even try and blame it on the parts you supplied! As a so called competent company they should check all parts supplied by yourself and advise on any parts they see that will not work or seem defective....most members on the forum and people who have uprated rods in their cars use (SCAT) rods and I've not seen one of them brake even with more BHP than yours!!

This so called company are clearly a joke and are robbing good people who like most of us love our cars and just want more power...Over promising and under delivering is a term that JBS are renowned for they should not be allowed to trade

Take them through the courts mate it will be a walkover

Take a leaf out our good friends LEGO and SAM'S book and go to JABBASPORT

Neil


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Arron,

Not the first, Think I was the 3rd and sorry to say your now the 4th !

Basically after 1.5 years and 22k handed to JBS, you collected your vehicle :-

1. Un safe to drive
2. not mapped
3. With a Turbo kit that burns the bulk head. 
4. With a Manifold that is so badly designed that its almost touching your brake pipes never-mind the top charge pipe. 
5. With a hole in the top of your petrol tank.
6. A Nos kit that has never been turn on and checked for leaks never mind commissioned !?

Safety first mate, you could of killed someone, or even yourself.

My advice is, engineers report involving Trading Standards and pursue the Court Route. I really think this case is black and white. 
Even if JBS wanted to put it right again, I wouldn't let them.

300 mile with a hole in the block...... Warranty ...... nope ! ( expected )

How many miles did you run your engine in for before James started so called tuning ?

LEGO

PS I tell you what, there web site looks good though.......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What an awful story. 

I have read nothing but horror stories about JBS and would be interested to hear what they have to say in their defence on yet another occasion.

In the meantime, as JBS are Forum sponsors I'd suggest posting this story on every thread in their sponsors forum, here...

viewforum.php?f=28

If nothing else it might encourage them to sort this out quickly and to your full satisfaction.

I'd settle for nothing less.

Good luck with it!

Rich


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Terrible news. I wouldn't touch the car or take it anywhere near JBS until you get an independent engineer / specialist to check it and prepare a report of everything that is wrong and the bad workmanship. Take lots of photos. Get all your paperwork together and compile a concise log of events being as accurate as possible with dates, agreements, phone calls, etc and then seek legal advice ASAP. I wouldn't continue discussing this in a public forum (as much as it makes interesting reading) until you've had the legal advice as you don't want to jeopardise your case.

Good luck and I hop you get this sorted favourably. I can't stand it when businesses pass off shoddy work and carry on trading without concequences.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Absolutely gutted to read this, all that money and no further forward, in fact many steps backwards :-(

I agree with cyberdude that it would be best to seek legal advice before posting further as it would only add insult to injury if something you did lessened your ability to proceed through a legal route.

Best of luck getting it sorted out.

Charlie


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that has happened to you mate.........After all this time i would have expected the car to be as good as it gets, but how wrong or worse can it get........

Really hope that this is sorted for you.........

Cheers Jim...........


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Total lack of any kind of customer service or, to be frank, respect for your life and those around you!

I am totally gobsmacked at this kind of rubbish that some firms try to get away with. After all the horror stories, it is a wonder why/how they are still forum sponsors! :evil:

Best of luck getting it sorted and sorting them out mate.


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Had few dealings with these useless money grabbing amatures[being kind and civil here] would never go back, as i told them on my last visit.
Money money money thats all they are interested in.
Tim


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd be seriously asking JBS to buy the car off me for #26k+ see if it's what they expect for that sort of money....

I only heard about this on the italy trip but christ that's worring... i know why mattb is going down a differen't route now... it sounds dangerous with JBS.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

makes me feel sick and angry reading this,utter nightmare.jbs agreed to take the job on so if at anytime they were unhappy with Aaron supplying his own parts they should of made it clear from the start!considering the time and money Aaron spent with jbs they should have repaired it as a good will gesture or at least refunded some of the money so Aaron can get it fixed :? having spoken to Aaron on many occassions i can honestly say he's a thoroughly decent guy and certainly didn't deserve this :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's absolutely terrible Mr Murray. Con rods get bent with too much torque (which you couldn't have with no boost) but they burst through blocks usually because of big end bolt failure or in very rare cases if they snap due to fracture, but any con rod for a build such as yours should be surface treated to relieve stress. So was it bolt failure? If it was bolt failure then it's down to the bolts - were they re-used old ones or overtorqued?

You need legal advice if they are blaming you after being such a good and patient customer!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

sorry to hear it mate, gutted for you. I hope it gets sorted out to your satisfaction soon


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> any update Aaron? have they offered anything? are they picking the car up? do they care? :x


Hope you get it sorted mate! But something telling me that there not going to be to helpful without the law telling them they must put the car in a condition fit for the road.....i really feel for u and all the others that have been ripped of by bogus companies like JBS !! If they conversions where as half as good as to how there website looks then maybe there would be yet again another HORROR story about them...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, they sound like a load of shoddy theives :x :x

I agree with previous posts, independant engineer, then sue. F****** up the car is one thing, putting your life in danger is another. I for one would go mad. I hope they get shut down, what a bunch of theives, good luck mate


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm it's abit arkward as they are also a sponser of this site....

but http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=28 looks like they are flogging K03 manifolds with big discount on the 1st june...

shame they didn't think it nessesary to make comment on this thread :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont think they have a leg to stand on hence them not making a comment


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

If you do a search on here Aaron is not the first but lets's hope he is the last, they are very good at marketing but not so good 
at the job they are paid to do, I am sure someone will be along to try to defend them....

As has been said I have dealt with Aaron a very nice and understanding guy, I really hope this gets sorted out in your favour, I
personally would not let them near my car at all. I once enquired about a ECS big brake kit for the MK II they said they could
supply it but where unsure if it would fit, I asked "what happens if it doesn't fit" "well you will have to sell it on" I haven't spoke 
to them since (TWO Years ago).

I really hope they go out of business as they are causing nothing but heartache and in this case possible injury thankfully not.

My best wishes Aaron, I think this is going to be long and protracted.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning All,

Unfortunatly the situation as it stands is not as black and white as Mr. Murray appears to make it out to be.

The 034 Motorsport stroker kit which Mr. Murray supplied for his application was suggested by himself and purchased of his own back, which is not a problem at all. When fitting the crank and rods the vehicle was turned over by hand to ensure a smooth operation of componants, to which all was correct.

Once the engine was fitted and the vehicle started the added cylinder compression pushing onto the piston crowns caused the crown to tilt over slightly causing it to mildly impact the oil squirter. Once the engine was restripped it was clear that the oil squirter had contacted the piston skirt, manily so on cylinder 1. From there the piston skirts were machined to accomodate a greater clearence and the engine was re-cleaned to ensure no metal particals were present.

At no point would this have caused damage to the rod as confirmed whilst in talks with 034 Motorsport over the situation. Should any defect of come from this it would have been the crown seperating from the rod around the gudgeon pin and not the rod itself breaking down the center. From this the engine was rebuilt and ran checking both compressions and oil pressures from which both were ok. Mr. Murray was informed at every stage of this process the happenings on his vehicle and our proffesional opinion towards any complications.

On May 10th 2010 Mr. Murray came to collect his Audi TT from JBS even after being informed on more than one occasion the vehicle was not completed and would require another weeks work to finish the tuning and final adjustments, to which Mr. Murray continually insisted on collecting the vehicle anyway.Which we understand and did our best to get everything ready.

As the vehicle was not finished and would still require the software finalising and further testing to ensure the vehicles quality was up our high standard we programmed the vehicle to run next to no boost to ensure the engine was well within its capabilities. At the point of collection Mr. Murray was informed the nitorous system would not be commisioned nor to run the vehicle using full throttle due to its unfinished condition.

On the 23rd May 2010 James recieved a phone call from Mr. Murray informing us of the engine failure on his vehicle, from this we continued to chase Mr. Murray in an attempt to get the vehicle back to us to confirm what has caused the failure and even send the faulty rod to an independant engineer for a full report to assist Mr. Murray with his warranty claim through 034 Motorsport. We contacted 034 Motorsport to discuss the matter and potential warranty claims process of there componant faulting causing the damaged described to us by Mr. Murray, but as the contract of purchase was not with ourselves they were unable to assist us with our queries.

From this we requested Mr. Murray return the vehicle to us for an independant engineers report and to provide photographs on his behalf of the faulty componant to 034 Motorsport to assist him with the warranty claim. All good suppliers who get provided the correct proof of a faulty componant will provide replacement componants and give the correct contribution towards any labour and repair work required to rectify the fault from which the product caused, as we made Mr. Murray aware.

Should this fault have been caused by our workmanship it would be a full claim under JBS warranty which all costs would be covered at no expense to ensure the vehicle was repaired to our high standards. However, has anyone else heard of a SCAT rod snapping in the middle? I have heard of rods coming away from the crank due to poor workmanship and have seen gudgeon pins ripped out of crowns due to faulty componants but never seen a SCAT rod capable of 800ft/lb of torque snap down the middle.

I have read the previous threads of people suggesting that we should have noticed the rods weren't fit for purpose, however the rods are fit for purpose. They are designed for the 1.8T to create a 2.0lt stroker which attached to the supplied crank and gudgeon pins with no problems, creating the correct compression ratio as described by the kit rotating correctly on the crank, so at what point are these rods not suitable for purpose? It is obviously very difficult to investigate a problem or assist in any warranty claim when the vehicle is not present with yourself, but with a SCAT rod snapping directly in the middle (as described to be still attached to the crank and still attached to the piston by Mr. Murray) our only thoughts could be put down to a defective componant. Unfortunalty we at JBS, and I'm sure all other tuning companies throughout the world, do not have access to an x-ray to allow us to pick up potential defects in componants before fitting as we generally rely on the quality control of our parts suppliers, and is for this reason alone that we do not stock or supply cheap parts, as they tend to be chinese made and so have lower levels of quality control through production.

As we have discussed with Mr. Murray, we greatly wish to help him with his vehicle and finish making the monster TT we have planned, however until the vehicle is back with us we are unable to assist in this. Mr. Murray should be aware that should an independant engineers report discover hair line cracks in the rod or slight air pockets which caused the weakness in the rod, this will be a warranty claim by 034 Motorsport, who should cover all the costs to prevent Mr. Murray spending any further money, and if it comes down to a personal error by ourselves then JBS will cover the warranty and carry out the repairs.

Should anyone wish to ask any further questions on this matter please do, as I can't stress enough how much we are trying to assist Mr. Murray in getting this sorted, have been trying to contact Mr. Murray every 2 days both by email and telephone to try and be of assistance in this matter.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesus.... A snap in the center.... 

Bearing in mind the car was running in low boost... it has to be down to the rod... as (i think john H said) if it's not a bolt failure.. and is indeed as JBS state a snapped rod in the center.. then blimey... Think SCAT maybe recalling a batch of rods.. after all usually manufacturing processes will not allow one single rod to be defective and it will be a particular batch of rods...

I guess this is why supply and fit... rather than fit only allows for a better claim if something goes wrong... sometimes it's worth getting the parts and the job done by one place.. then at least it's all under one roof...

it does paint a differing picture.. and one which you'd expect to be presented by a tuning company..

Glad you've posted here.. at least it shows the company is acting on it.. potentially some places would just run a mile once it was realised that a part had failed that wasn't part of their remit... (like the waterpump failing when it's not been changed as part of a cambelt service) it's just a crying shame to have thrown that much money at it and it to go horribly wrong...Hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Good to see JBS have replyed (and a great reply too)

HOWEVER

JBS seem to agree very unlicky for a rod to go esspecialy in the way it did, so does this mean they are admited bad installation of the rod? :? :roll:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

no it sounds like they made it clear the rod appears to be defective but it needs some independent testing done. If you go that route, I would suggest NOT using JBS's testers as they may be biased (no offense JBS).

Something doesn't add up either way.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Good to see JBS have replyed (and a great reply too)
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> JBS seem to agree very unlicky for a rod to go esspecialy in the way it did, so does this mean they are admited bad installation of the rod? :? :roll:


Hi,

Poor installation of a SCAT rod would not cause it to break in the center, the only potential cause of this issue would be a product defect by either a hairline fracture through the center of the rod, or air pockets from the casting process in the material causing a weakness.

If a SCAT rod was incorrectly fitted it would potentially cause issues on the crank end or piston end, not in the center. This would generally mean it would not move freely or cause a tremendous noise, which would have not allowed for the vehicle to have been driven for the 350-400miles we covered in the vehicle prior to the 300 miles which Mr. Murray covered in the vehicle. We are eager to find out what caused this issue and assist in the repairs required.



Neb said:


> no it sounds like they made it clear the rod appears to be defective but it needs some independent testing done. If you go that route, I would suggest NOT using JBS's testers as they may be biased (no offense JBS).
> 
> Something doesn't add up either way.


I can fully appreciate your opinion on this, and in my personal experience would do the same thing.

We are still hoping to get the vehicle back to us to be able to see first hand what caused the rod failure and if the rod has actually snapped in the center as described directly to us by the recovery garage which was used.

We are more than happy to remove the faulty componant and send it to an independant engineers of Mr. Murray's choice to obtain the report and assist with any warranty claim he desires. Unfortunatly as I said previously, as we did not purchase the product from 034 Motorsport the contract of sale is not between us, so will not deal with us, However we can provide information on Mr. Murrays behalf.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hole in the petrol tank, items too close causing failures and over heating there seems to be more here than just the rod


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Must admit it seems a bit un canny that this is'nt the only big turbo build on here ,done at said company , not to go smoothly??? It seems that other companies like 'Sub 11 Motorsport' can turn them out for fun?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

country boy said:


> Must admit it seems a bit un canny that this is'nt the only big turbo build on here ,done at said company , not to go smoothly??? It seems that other companies like 'Sub 11 Motorsport' can turn them out for fun?


Never heard of Sub11 motorsport?

Jabbasport seem to have done the big boys toys on here


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the engine is still in the car unopened! So how can anyone say it is a fualty rod? Also I did hear the Aaron was charge again for rebuild of engine after piston was hitting oil squirter ? ( thousand of pounds again) surely you should build once correctly . Also explain please jbs as to why Aaron lost brakes, clutch , boost pipe melted on manifold and more! , Also please could you post your name so that we here know who is making comments


Hi,

When the vehicle faulted we were immediatly informed by Mr. Murray of the issues and were in close contact with the local recovery garage in County Dublin, at which point the sump was removed to view the fault. It was at this point we were informed by said garage, that the rod itself was still attached to the crank and other end to the piston, but appeared to be snapped in the center when digging deeper using an end scope camera. We requested photographs of the faulty componant but unfortunatly were informed this would not be possible due being unable to get the camera anywhere near the hole in the back of the block due to the transfer box obstructing it.

Mr. Murray did get charged again for the removal and engineering to his pistons as previously explained. Once the piston crowns were put under compression and thermal expansion it tilted the crown to a slightly greater angle which closed the clearence between the piston skirt and the oil squirter which created a tapping noise. Just to inform everybody, these pistons were already modified by 034 Motorsport to clear the oil squirter, by means of further removing a cresent shaped section from the bottom edge of the piston skirt. We discussed this matter directly with Mr. Murray as it occured due to the potential costs over removing and re-engineering the piston skirts and gave the option of reporting this fact to 034 Motorsport or carrying out the engineering work required. Due to the potential wait on both parts and response from America he chose to go for the engineering option and agreed on the costs.

As I am sure many people are aware, when your vehicle stalls or cuts out you will lose all vacuum to the brake servo, this causes your brake pedal to go hard and loose braking power. This is what happened to Mr. Murray.

But I must re-alliterate that Mr. Murray was fully aware before picking the vehicle up it was not finished and ready for collection but still insisted on taking the vehicle. Due to the excessive levels of modification on this vehicle there will always be teething problems which will require minor ammendments, but as we did not have the chance to put the vehicle through the excessive testing we would have desired before collection we did not have the chance to fully identify these issues as there were no issues within the 350-400 mile tests which we had chance to carry out.

We wish to assist Mr. Murray in the issues he is having with the vehicle but until the vehicle is back with us are unable to do so.

I am happy to answer any questions anyone has on this matter and wish to keep this subject in topic.

Many Thanks

Seb Hampson
Parts/Sales Advisor.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it usual for Turbo conversions carried out by such a large company who is used to doing them, for them to take over a year?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

robokn said:


> Hole in the petrol tank, items too close causing failures and over heating there seems to be more here than just the rod


i like how this part was ignored in the response.


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Is it usual for Turbo conversions carried out by such a large company who is used to doing them, for them to take over a year?


Hi Bikerz,

As I am sure you are fully aware from previous conversation and posts, Mr. Murray has supplied all the parts for his vehicle.

Generally for this type of work we would order all the parts required prior to the vehicle arriving allowing the entire build to be more productive. For this reason many of the different parts Mr Murray ordered from America took up to 6 weeks to arrive, holding up the build process quite substantially everytime, and as happened some of the parts arrived incorrectly again meaning they had to be sent back and await the arrival of the replacements holding up the process everytime.

Many thanks.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I think potentially silly questions are just trying to cause problems here :roll: ...

by no means have i ever been or used JBS.. but i do have abit of a understanding on how difficult it can be when something like this happens.. fortuntly for me i've always had the keys to a courtsy car thrown at me and it said it'll be sorted on monday.. which has never been too much of a problem.. (and by no means are they the best courtsy cars in the world at awesome but better then nothing) in another instance blueflame had guys working over the weekend to get the version 2 manifold designed with a new jig with my car as a donner (after it failed to be complete on the thursday and friday)

and if it's clearly stated the car is not ready for collection then it shouldn't have been driven away... if you have concerns get it flatbedded to another garage.. but if a garage has said it's not ready.. then surly the little pixies aren't going to fix it while your driving home...

As for the Rod, well can't say much it's down to the rod.. if it's snapped straight in the middle then this cannot be down to anything other than a defective rod... unless someone used a plasma cutter to make it fit... i can't really see the difference in any engineers looking at the rod... it's obviously not designed to snap there regardless.. therefore it's a issue for the rod manufacture.

it seems the offer is their for it to be back at JBS being looked at... who don't want bad press (and nor does any company)

the only person who needs this sorting is Aaron, so think we all need to put that in perpective... none of the bitching and moaning is fixing his car !!


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

JBS Sales said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong but the engine is still in the car unopened! So how can anyone say it is a fualty rod? Also I did hear the Aaron was charge again for rebuild of engine after piston was hitting oil squirter ? ( thousand of pounds again) surely you should build once correctly . Also explain please jbs as to why Aaron lost brakes, clutch , boost pipe melted on manifold and more! , Also please could you post your name so that we here know who is making comments
> ...





Neb said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Hole in the petrol tank, items too close causing failures and over heating there seems to be more here than just the rod
> ...


I believe the highlighted section in red replies to that question adiquatly.

Many thanks.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Lets hope this gets sorted ASAP.

This is just a theory:

Could a mixture of overfueling (incorrect map) and too much oil (frothing or excess from the damaged squirters) in the cylinder, cause the rod to snap from a type of hydraulic lock?

Travelling a 15mph with no boost with the associated low rpm, how much force were the rods under <50lbs -something seriously wrong here.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sorry but a hole in a petrol tank is NOT a minor adjustment


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Nor is it a teething problem, it's just piss poor workmanship.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Seb,

You say in _red text_ that due to the high level of modifications that there will always be teething problems, which is a fair comment. However do you really think that the faults listed up to yet qualify for the "Teething problem" category !

This is more like a design/manufacturing problem.

The turbo kit that you supplied him is proven technology right !?

The reason why Mr Murray lost his breaks and clutch pedal while driving is not down to a check valve ( the one which you took off your green TT) but because your manifold is not fit for purpose. The turbo sits far to close to a break/clutch line, so close, you cant even get your finger in-between the break line and turbo. Same goes for the inlet charge pipe on runner 4 ! hence why it cremated both jubilee clamps/ silicone hosle connector and inlet charge pipe !

I am sure Arron will post pictures sometime !!

This is only one of many faults which I cant see how you can call them teething problems. Surely JBS have designed and tested this type of manifold before selling to the public or is Arron the first on this model ! Surely the technition who installed the engine inspected this area before continuing the install.

Regardless of the car not being complete, I know that Arron arranged many times to collected the vehicle which included, Flights and Ferry bookings and of which JBS cancelled. But to arrange with him for the 3rd time, let Arron travel to JBS to collect his car and to tell him on that day that it is not ready yet is just not on. If it was not finished, why did you arrange with him to collect the damn thing ?!

Thing is Seb, everyone makes mistakes, we are human, but never do JBS admit to their mistakes, even before you started.

I think the major factor here is a major, major lack of trust.

Lego

PS Reading back through your last posts, you state that JBS covered between 350-400 mile. I was told by Arron that the new engine had only covered 80 miles of which James confirmed on that day of collection and that the oil had been changed and that 80 miles was sufficient on the breaking in process and that James had already started tuning the vehicle only to find a "surge problem" with the FP Red!. Would having ran the engine for only 80 miles before tuning cause any problems ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

the bottom line here is that such an experienced company as yourselves(jbs) who boldly claim"world leaders in 1.8t tuning" SHOULD never of let this build get to this situation in the 1st place?Why on earth didn't you insist you supplied all the parts for such a complexed build like this!We're not talking a remap and exhaust after all :roll: Your experience should of told you these things never run smooth therefore you should of insisted on doing it your way or not at all?Making a hefty profit is one thing but bad press like this must be damaging?Aaron also told me the car was using 1 litre of oil every 100 miles which suggests a mineral running in oil was not used from the start! i've personally never had a problem with jbs work but 1st Clives car then Simons car and now Aarons car?
steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I would like to know if JBS think that the overall project timeline had any bearing on Aarons decision to take the car even against advice. Personally if I had been getting fobbed off for over a year I would probably have insisted on taking my car away as well.
I understand lead times on parts but bloody hell this took a long time.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I would like to know if JBS think that the overall project timeline had any bearing on Aarons decision to take the car even against advice. Personally if I had been getting fobbed off for over a year I would probably have insisted on taking my car away as well.
> I understand lead times on parts but bloody hell this took a long time.


Matt,

I was told it was JBS who arranged with Arron that his car would be ready for collection on that day. When he came to collect it on that Saturday he was told that they need a little more time for tuning and that it would be ready for him Monday for Arron to catch his Ferry.


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

I run a variety of different business's and the one thing I know is this. If you set about doing a job for a customer you have a duty of care to do that job to the best of your ability. Not only from a moral perspective but from a commercial perspective.

The only thing that counts in business is trust. Once it is lost it is very hard to get back. Trust can be lost through many ways but failure to resolve issues when they do arise is certainly the main one. Lack of planning is for me the other main issue. Making excuses is never a good sign though. The fact remains that if a company isn't comfortable with the method of doing business (be it delivery times from the USA, quality control, et al) then this should be hammered out prior to signing the original contract. Moving forward without being in complete agreement and having a plan to solve any potential problems is likely to result in disagreements further down the line. That is bad customer service ... the onus isn't on the customer to make that communication it is on the firm.

The simple rule is if you are in any doubt, then there is no doubt. Without good quality communication things will always go awry. It seems that there has been a significant breakdown in communication throughout this process, and apportioning blame in this one is going to be down to the courts - unless JBS can really persuade their customer that they are going to resolve this issue. That seems unlikely and it would, in my eyes, take a mammoth gesture to facilitate that.

If this were my company, at this stage I would be willing to make that mammoth gesture. For one I would be phoning my bank and transferring a good sum of money back to my client as a goodwill gesture. I would be doing this alongside negotiating to get the car back at my own expense and then I would put the issue right - no matter what the cost.

The one thing I know is that it is better to exceed customer expectations than to not. The negative publicity here alone is damaging and if Mr Murray decides to get a solicitor or PR firm in to push the story then this would result in costs that would spiral significantly for both parties.

Work towards a win win no matter what it takes. Failing to do this will hit hard in the long run.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I honestly they will continue to bluff and procrastinate about the whole situation hoping it goes away


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

ttnortheast said:


> I run a variety of different business's and the one thing I know is this. If you set about doing a job for a customer you have a duty of care to do that job to the best of your ability. Not only from a moral perspective but from a commercial perspective.
> 
> The only thing that counts in business is trust. Once it is lost it is very hard to get back. Trust can be lost through many ways but failure to resolve issues when they do arise is certainly the main one. Lack of planning is for me the other main issue. Making excuses is never a good sign though. The fact remains that if a company isn't comfortable with the method of doing business (be it delivery times from the USA, quality control, et al) then this should be hammered out prior to signing the original contract. Moving forward without being in complete agreement and having a plan to solve any potential problems is likely to result in disagreements further down the line. That is bad customer service ... the onus isn't on the customer to make that communication it is on the firm.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree anymore! But like you said I can't see JBS doing this as this is not the first big turbo build to go wrong....The simple thing for me is JBS said his car was not ready but they arranged with Aaron for him to come from Ireland which is not small trip!! The car wasn't ran in, nos wasn't commissioned,meth wasn't commissioned, so therefor u have not done as was agreed!! If JBS was to finish the car like they should of done poor Aaron wouldn't of seen his car for another year going on how long it took just to get to this stage... I personally feel Clive,Lego,Aaron cars were just cars for JBS to develop there so called worlds best kits..If there the so called best at tuning the 1.8T then why do they have so many problems???


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Claim, counterclaim and intransigence.

Were it me, I would begin the process of obtaining a copy of this company's Liability Insurance, within which you should satisfy yourself that the company in question did not - at any point - allow you to remove a vehicle from their trading premises which they were not happy to declare as being roadworthy.

If that was _not_ the case, then I strongly advise you to consult a solicitor and to pursue a claim.


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

hi all,
first off alll there are two statements in JBS explanation here that worry me, the excessive tilting of the piston crowns under normal compression let alone boost conditions, secondly, the excessive oil consumption, IMHO both problems are linked to a common cause that being,,,piston to bore clearance excessive! whilest working as an engine re-conditioner i have witnessed this first hand. i understand that some pistons need more clearance than others due to their expansion characteristics but something dosent seem right here, i realy hope that JBS can get to the bottom of this as i know all too well that in business reputation is everything.
good luck with it arron.
A...


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

EnfieldTT said:


> Claim, counterclaim and intransigence.
> 
> Were it me, I would begin the process of obtaining a copy of this company's Liability Insurance, within which you should satisfy yourself that the company in question did not - at any point - allow you to remove a vehicle from their trading premises which they were not happy to declare as being roadworthy.
> 
> If that was _not_ the case, then I strongly advise you to consult a solicitor and to pursue a claim.


i agree with this, unless there was a document signed to say that JBS strongly recommended that the car was not removed from their premises due to the car not being complete and therefore safe to do so but the customer was prepared to take the car against this advise then i believe they have not fulfilled their duty of care towards their customer and released an unsafe vehicle on public roads - got lawsuit written all over it if you ask me


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

rockyd78 said:


> got lawsuit written all over it if you ask me


Correct, and without JBS having a chance I believe.

Maybe if the other guys who have had problems joined in, then Aaron's case will be even stronger.

The previous pages have infuriated me because a company you may believe is trustworthy and can give you results has taken £20k of your hard earned cash to do something you love (modding) to your pride and joy and given you back a car that is far worse off than when you started minus your £20k.

It sounds like JBS have good technical knowledge but no idea of how to to apply it to a re-build and make it reliable. A company of such stature should surely know their product base for the 1.8T like the back of their hand, knowing which products work and which don't thus simply advising customers on what to use and what not to use.

Aaron - I would strongly recommend offering JBS the following ultimatum:

1. To accept your vehicle for return and to repair it to full reliable working order (what you expected from your £20k Big Turbo build) regardless of cost to them - (they've had no regard for your £20k and have been cheeky enough to ask you for extra money when things didn't go according to plan). They have practically thrown your £20k in the bin and returned an un-roadworthy car to you so this is not asking for much.

2. If they fail to comply with your reasonable solution then I would take every legal route possible, this may incur a cost to you but the successful outcome will result in a full refund + interest + costs redeemed. This will also cause a large number of TT/1.8T owners to avoid JBS saving them from such problems and further damaging their reputation and future profits.

I really wish you the best of luck with this, you have the whole TT forum behind you


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

In the interests of legality and to prevent mud slinging I request the following.

1. Aaron takes legal advice
2. JBS takes legal advice
3. They work toward an amicable solution
4. No more mention of this case on the forum until it has been resolved - either way.

I am taking no sides on this - none. The forum is not a platform to resolve issues of legality.

If you wish to discuss any matter about any sponsor or other tuning company, or visa versa about a customer, fine. But when things are this sensitive, the TTF is not the place to address it.

Thread Locked.

BR

Jae


----------

